# Why have 921s stopped shipping?



## ECiaglo

Has anybody any idea why Dish Network has stoped shipping 921 receivers?


----------



## FarNorth

ECiaglo said:


> Has anybody any idea why Dish Network has stoped shipping 921 receivers?


Because they aren't ready. Some "issues" still exist in the software.


----------



## JoeQ

FarNorth said:


> Because they aren't ready. Some "issues" still exist in the software.


I keep reading in various forums that the 921 is on a QA hold. That implies HW issues and not SW issues.

What I can't figure out is that if they stopped shipping , then how come I can get a replacement 921 shipped to me from Colorado via UPS 3 day when my first one died ?

Joe


----------



## FarNorth

I'm sure their first move will be to support existing customers like us, the beta group of test pilots, if you will. Once all of the issues are solved for us, then they'll ship to new customers. 

Am I totally thrilled? No, there are some problems I could do without and some of them - many of them - should have never made it this far.

Would I do it again? In a second. Half the fun of this is finding problems and B'ing about them. Overall, the performance has been pretty good and the trouble relatively minor. I can deal with it.


----------

